# Phone mount that hooks up to audio?



## JHiggs (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi All, 

Anyone know of a nice smartphone accessory that I can hook up to my stereo? Not sure if this is the right place to post, but it's worth a try! 

Anything helps
-Jesse


----------



## Carter_member (Nov 16, 2016)

Yeah, you can check if your In-dash radio system have the feature to connect via usb or aux interface or not, if yes, you just need to get an USB Cable or an Aux wire, hope it is helpful.


----------

